# Dating Sites?



## greenbaglady (Dec 11, 2007)

As a daughter in law to a widowed Father in law and a friend of my best friends widowed mother (no, these 2 aren't compatible lol they live too far away and age/type differences  ) 
Who can suggest some really top notch dating websites that I can direct my FIL and Bff's mom to? My FIL mentioned he's looking online but I worry that he might be nieve to it  
I only want the best for them both I just wondered if anyone can suggest some good dating websites that they've had good luck on or they've been really impressed with. The ads on tv are helpful but that might be all fooy too just to encourage members to sign up and spend money lol 
Thx for your input!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Stay with the best names like eharmony etc. That would be your (their) best bet.

draconis


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe they can get on groups with their interest or hobbies in mind and then they might find people to date. One of my friends likes Match.com, but I think groups might be better.


----------



## kapjet (Feb 2, 2008)

I alway thought that if I was ever to be single again I would use a online dating service, however since my dilema with my husband who has posted several ads on these so called dating services under fake names and fake descriptions of himself I dont think i would ever trust them! Sorry! 
I think it would be better to meet that special person in special interest group or hobbie or even from a friend!!
Good Luck


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

I met my husband on Myspace.com  And it's FREE!!!


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Are they looking VERY seriously for a relationship, that they would want something like Eharmony? Or do they just want to dabble for now and get their feet wet? It makes a difference!
I've been to ALLLLLLL the sites. Eharmony had me completely pegged wrong. Match.com is for the ultra picky people, who have a big long list of "requirements" they want met. I absolutely loved casualkiss.com. The people there are very friendly.


----------



## KevinW (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd probably recommend Plentyoffish.com Free Online Dating Service & Dating Site . Lot's of nice people on that completely free site.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

greenbaglady said:


> As a daughter in law to a widowed Father in law and a friend of my best friends widowed mother (no, these 2 aren't compatible lol they live too far away and age/type differences  )
> Who can suggest some really top notch dating websites that I can direct my FIL and Bff's mom to? My FIL mentioned he's looking online but I worry that he might be nieve to it
> I only want the best for them both I just wondered if anyone can suggest some good dating websites that they've had good luck on or they've been really impressed with. The ads on tv are helpful but that might be all fooy too just to encourage members to sign up and spend money lol
> Thx for your input!


They are all alike and most people on one are on several. Just be sure to run a criminal background check on anyone you bring into your life. Be sure to take your time before letting anyone from a dating site into your life. You can do this by any of the online sites who do that for under 40 dollars or go tot he police and have them run it. Also be sure to do a credit check before letting anyone move in.
There are no safe sites and you should also read the warnings on the sites as you could end up in a super big mess.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

Janie37 said:


> I think it's more easy for a women to find love with dating website. All dating website have more men than women, then we have more chance to find someone to share good time. I have found many people with the same interest of mine at Lovia - Home - Looking for great meeting experiences? (canadian dating website, im from canada).


Yes I agree. If you are a normal woman with no mental problems and aren't looking to tramp around, you bet you can find a nice guy online. Vice versa is not possible and if it happens then that guy is extremely lucky!

It has everything to do with our sexual dynamics in society etc...really, women are the ones with all the power to choose, men...not really. Thats why men have to be more assertive and agressive when it comes to finding a mate...otherwise we get little to nothing.

All you have to do is sign up, post a pic, sit back and beat them off with a stick!


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Tim said:


> Yes I agree. If you are a normal woman with no mental problems and aren't looking to tramp around, you bet you can find a nice guy online. Vice versa is not possible and if it happens then that guy is extremely lucky!


What a CROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, we women have to beat off men with sticks, but not because they all are Mr.Rogers, wanting to "know their neighbor"!!!
My personal experience... They all wanted to be the first to get in your pants!
Only about 5% of ALL the men I EVER talked to on those sites were ones who were decent in speaking to women. All the rest would see how quickly they could "see our Ti--ies". 
(I'm not joking!)
I went onto those sites years ago, looking to find someone special. I wanted marriage, family, the whole nine yards. After a reasonable amount of time on those sites, dating and meeting many men, I had become SO LONELY, I really didn't care if I lived or died.
I never did end up permanently with any of those men. Turned out, I ended up with a man who I used to know from many years ago as friends, and I had lost touch with him, and we newly found each other.


----------



## khitan (Jul 23, 2009)

My wife and I met on match.com, we married 3 months later. We have 2 kids and have been married for over 4 years. That being said, online dating can work, whether looking for marriage or longterm relationships ... or something a little less permanent.


----------



## string72 (Jun 21, 2009)

Online dating has caught up in the last few years. 3 of my friends found their other halves on these dating sites. This is the list that I got from them, if I ever have to try this thing called online dating ... lol :scratchhead:

plentyoffish (free)

promatching.com (free)

match.com (paid)

eharmony.com (paid)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's another one to add to the list.....
Sugar Daddy for Me

This is where my estranged husband has been finding his dates for the past three years. Not to worry if you aren't a sugar daddy. They have classifications for us other folks too--Sugar Mama, Sugar Baby, Sugar Boy. What a hoot!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

As long as your willing to do the work and check up on the people you meet online...
background checks, credit check, county records for any legal issues, it can work.

but to trust someone blindly and let them into your life, someone you met from online, your just asking for trouble.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

preso said:


> As long as your willing to do the work and check up on the people you meet online...
> background checks, credit check, county records for any legal issues, it can work.
> 
> but to trust someone blindly and let them into your life, someone you met from online, your just asking for trouble.


In general, I agree. However, I have met many people online through forums and bulletin boards over the years, and everyone I have met has been quite normal. We have gone out for dinners, met at racing events, done one on one meetings (no, not what you think) and everything turned out positive. Some of which I am still in contact with. The internet can be a scary place, of course, but life itself is scary. I don't think it is that much different than meeting someone a time or two at a bar, or event. Lies are lies. Stories are stories. Whether they are typed online, or told over a table or at a friends house.

Just my $0.02


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Dating sites are for dating...
sounds like the person who started this thread should be looking at social networking sites and not dating sites...

as it sounds from the description of who he's meeting and the relationships beiong formed are really more for therapists....
maybe person who started this thread does not realize how very mentally ill these people are and can be... or the danger
he may be putting himself into when opening up your private world to someone you meet on the web.
There are social networking sites online as well as many social networking options in most all communities where people can share 
things of interests, movies, dinner... hobbies, all without the potential problems of meeting people from dating sites and then befriending them or swapping them with others.

I have used dating sites and social networking sites and there is a big difference as well as some real danger associated with both...

guess those aren't concerns if you have nothing to lose...
your privacy, health, peace...

if thats the case, go for it... you will find there is much to be found, including lifes lessons.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

To the person who started this thread, saying they figured it out... 
what goes around comes around and you may end up being the one passed around...
your time, energy and even possibly your health ( mental, emotional and physical ) abused.

You are asking for some real problems... and one day may find yourself meeting a lovely person you want to know... and get traded...
seen as just an object of entertainment or to use for someones purposes that are not in your best interests.

Users get used and end up being played in their own games.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

no1.daddy2kids said:


> In general, I agree. However, I have met many people online through forums and bulletin boards over the years, and everyone I have met has been quite normal.


wow, your lucky...
I have not found the same, but as someone who does want to be safe.. I did
run criminal background and other checks through public services ... and WOW was I ever SHOCKED.
Maybe seem normal, but if you include background, 
mostly people I shouldn't be around.
Assault and things of that nature in ones background make me think I should not be around them.
Could be you kept things so superficial that you did not 
know them well enough to deem them normal.. or even safe.


----------



## etymologist (Mar 5, 2010)

Like freesias4me, I have tried them all too, and have dated a few from match, and eharmony. I see no difference between any of them, really, though have met men on these sites who have generally been more date-surfing than really wanting a relationship. Though I have had years-long relationships with a couple, they are still single (but for one who was looking for a date while his girlfriend was out of the country for two years, that was a special delight; they married 3 months after her return). Even on eH I have met one really quite professional/respected guy who would call me from his ex-fiance's phone, taking some of the "ex" out of it in my mind. And someone else who wooed me "seriously," with my meeting family, kids, co-workers, then telling me they are not sure if they think they would never have married had they not gotten their ex-wife pregnant. So, is this typical of men on dating sites, or just male human being behavior in general? I'm not sure....


----------



## happyjule2009 (Mar 29, 2010)

Those commercial sites like match.com and eharmony.com have really good marketing so that's why you hear about them all the time. The best place that I can recommend is local matching making services. So you would do a search like Austin match maker and find a group of service that is local to you. This works really well if you have a busy life. They do most of the leg work for you. Good luck


----------



## jaden009 (Mar 29, 2010)

Not for me.


----------

